# 3D archery horror Stories



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

How about this for starters; shooter steps up to the line, glasses the target, raises his bow, comes to full draw and takes careful aim. Triggers his release and "crack!" He never even nocked an arrow!! A complete full draw dry fire. His bow didn't come apart and he shot the rest of the course. A little embarressed, but he finished none the less.........


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Get on the course at 8:30am. shoot 3 targets. catch up with some other groups. 11:45am finally shoot the last target. have spent 3 1/4 hrs to shoot 30 arrows. blah i'm going back to shooting field at least i get to shoot 116 arrows in that amount of time.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Good stuff keep it comming! ever been harrassed for being a good shooter? or any other horror stories?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

BowKil said:


> How about this for starters; shooter steps up to the line, glasses the target, raises his bow, comes to full draw and takes careful aim. Triggers his release and "crack!" He never even nocked an arrow!! A complete full draw dry fire. His bow didn't come apart and he shot the rest of the course. A little embarressed, but he finished none the less.........


LOL wow is that funny!!!!!


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Oh man. . .where to start. . .


I was shooting at a Wolf target (with some big rocks behind it) and missed high. Dashed an arrow right there on the rocks. So I aim lower, and go between the front and rear legs. There goes another arrow when it skips off the ground and hits the rocks. So then I shoot another arrow and hit the target finally.

1 target, two destroyed arrows, and one poorly placed hit.

So now I shoot Field.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a friend that was shooting the state championship. He had a good score going and I thinkit was on the 15-16th target, shoots a 12 and begins spouting explatives. His bottom limb cracked and he was unable to finish the shoot.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

WrongdayJ said:


> Oh man. . .where to start. . .
> 
> 
> I was shooting at a Wolf target (with some big rocks behind it) and missed high. Dashed an arrow right there on the rocks. So I aim lower, and go between the front and rear legs. There goes another arrow when it skips off the ground and hits the rocks. So then I shoot another arrow and hit the target finally.
> ...


 how many arrows are you allowed to shoot at one target?


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I was shooting an indoor course, and I was at full draw, taking my time. the guy next to me was doing the same thing, only when he shot, 'CRACK' and something hit me in the back of the head.. (his peep). He was so focused that he forgot to nock an arrow....pratically ruined a 101st.... and scared the crap out of me.... thats why i hate indoors, your so close to one another, that one mistake can injure someone.....

ive never shot field, but Im gonna try it out, and see what i think....


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

ramboarhunter said:


> Get on the course at 8:30am. shoot 3 targets. catch up with some other groups. 11:45am finally shoot the last target. have spent 3 1/4 hrs to shoot 30 arrows. blah i'm going back to shooting field at least i get to shoot 116 arrows in that amount of time.


Dont let that discourage you those groups should have let you shoot thru


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

:embara:It was one of my very first 3D shoots, about 10 or 12 years ago. I thought i was a pretty fare shooter, my bro and i shoot the same arrows so i barrowed a half dozen of his, shot the 30 target corse and when i was done i only had 2 of his arrows left.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> I was shooting an indoor course, and I was at full draw, taking my time. the guy next to me was doing the same thing, only when he shot, 'CRACK' and something hit me in the back of the head.. (his peep). He was so focused that he forgot to nock an arrow....pratically ruined a 101st.... and scared the crap out of me.... thats why i hate indoors, your so close to one another, that one mistake can injure someone.....
> 
> ive never shot field, but Im gonna try it out, and see what i think....


I am laughing my butt off , could of took you eye out! geesh!


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey, Viper!

I usually take 3-4 hours to shoot a 30 target course, anyway; I find it to be on par. :wink:

My worst story comes from going to a 3D shoot at a site that doubled as a horse pasture. Not only did I had to deal with some of the worst obstructed shots (a hole 1 ft high in some brush with a boar about 10 yards in past the hole doesn't make for a easy shot at 35 yards with a heavy arrow), but I also had to continually sidestep big piles of horse .

(yes, if you're wondering, I stepped into quite a few of these piles.)


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Horror at 3-D*

Many years back, when speed had no limits, nor poundage limits, A young Buck in our Group was shooting an XI at 100lb, he drew back aimed, and then pow!!!!!!  THE RISER broke in half at the grip, uppre section hit him in the head, and his pin stuck in his chest, with the rest of the bow hanging from the pin sight!!! He said he was OK, BUT we never found his arrow??? No one seen whitch way it went, we were in duck and cover mode!!! every man for him self!!!!


----------



## tequillaeagle (Jul 1, 2007)

i was at the red river shoot in New Mexico and a friend of mine was infront of me in the line to do the buckel shoot draws back and shoots sounded like a dry fire , started to make fun of him then i see Blood running down his wrist and hand, the arrow was cracked or some thing, shattered the arrow and sent peices in to his wrist biggest being abou an Inch.


----------



## OkTrad (Jun 27, 2007)

> red1691 Horror at 3-D
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Many years back, when speed had no limits, nor poundage limits, A young Buck in our Group was shooting an XI at 100lb, he drew back aimed, and then pow!!!!!! THE RISER broke in half at the grip, uppre section hit him in the head, and his pin stuck in his chest, with the rest of the bow hanging from the pin sight!!! He said he was OK, BUT we never found his arrow??? No one seen whitch way it went, we were in duck and cover mode!!! every man for him self!!!!


Brings back memories. I can remember shooting a Pearson Spoiler Cam at 90Ibs with an overdraw shooting 1913's! Luckly it never did blow up. I was young, dumb, and very lucky.


----------



## hayseedpaddy (Dec 4, 2007)

*First shoot.*

I was on my first shoot and pretty new to archery. I was shooting a little down but not doing bad for the first time. I had let down a few times that day to start over and get settled down. On the 15th target I pulled back and started aiming. The guy that I was shooting with stepped up behind me. It broke my concentration so I let down. As I let down the bow stopped for a split second then the dreaded dry fire sound. I had rolled my string off the cam. My arrow got broke into two pieces and flew everywhere. We all checked ourselves and our shorts but all was well. I got to watch for the next few targets while carrying my bow with the string off. I was back at it in a few weeks and couldn't wait to shoot again. So far that has been it.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Quite a few years back I was tuning up my Mathews MQ1 for indoor league. Everything looked fine and there was no indication of any problems. So I nock an arrow and come to full draw and "pow," my top limb gernaded on me! A part of the limb hit me on the right side of my face, scratching me just under the right eye. There I am, holding what's left of my MQ1, wrapped in string and cables, and parts pinging off the floor by me feet. First and only time (so far) that I've ever had a bow blow up on me. It took me a couple of seconds before I realized what had happened. Not something you want to experience too often.........


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

viperarcher said:


> how many arrows are you allowed to shoot at one target?


Sorry- I should have specified. . .it was during a practice session on a 3D course, not during a real shooting event.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*Horror with te pen*

a guy was beatting me on a 3d by a couple of points . i had the cards . 
the ex-friend shoots a old worn out pig and he probably hit the 12 .
but the center of the old animal gets lose along with his arrow sticking.
sorry , i couldnt resist !! he got a zero and i won !! LOL
my ex-buddy desnt shoot with me anymore LOL
talk about sensitive guys!!


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*Horror with te pen*

a guy was beatting me on a 3d by a couple of points . i had the cards . 
the ex-friend shoots a old worn out pig and he probably hit the 12 .
but the center of the old animal gets lose along with his arrow sticking.
sorry , i couldnt resist !! he got a zero and i won !! LOL
my ex-buddy desnt shoot with me anymore LOL
talk about sensitive guys!!


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

*first shoot mishap*

It was my first 3D shoot. It had done a ton of raining and the course was one big mudhole. I step up to the 3rd target stake (in a huge mudhole) and while settling in, my feet get stuck in the mud. While trying to pull my feet loose, I go off balance and land in the mud, bow and all. So my drop zone is full of grit and won't work correctly and I am not very clean myself. I gave the bow a good washdown in a fast moving creek, trying to keep the day from being a total loss. 6 broken/lost arrows later, we were finally done. Ended up having to completely tear down the rest, have the bow cleaned, and replace the string...that sand is not forgiving. Chalked it up to an expensive lesson learned. Not a good first experience, but I did have fun and have been shooting since.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

MoBuzzCut said:


> Dont let that discourage you those groups should have let you shoot thru


not one or two groups but several
bah on 3D not fun anymore if you're an old geezer with bad eyes.
new bows are wrecking too many targets at reasonable distances (35yds and in) everybody is setting even small targets at 25yds +
need to slow speeds to under 280 fps.
Charlie


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is a horror story for you, my scores lately have been horrible.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

This one time , Some guy was shooting and his buddies were poking fun at him saying "hurry up!" and stuff like that so the guy a top speed come to full draw and hits his trigger. He didn't have an arrow and his bow went everywhere. his limbs and riser were totally separated and his sight took a serious beating. he couldn't fnish the shoot and this was at provincials!
i felt bad for him


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

WHITETAIL1000 said:


> :embara:It was one of my very first 3D shoots, about 10 or 12 years ago. I thought i was a pretty fare shooter, my bro and i shoot the same arrows so i barrowed a half dozen of his, shot the 30 target corse and when i was done i only had 2 of his arrows left.


HA a simalar thing happened to this guy ishoot with.except he shoots A.C.E's (which are $36 each!). the went to the shoot with 8 came back with 3!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

wow these are some real horror stories! Have you ever been cheated out of score or called a cheat because you shot well?


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*stabbed*

I usually pull arrows every shoot I go to. The group I shot with this day had a guy whos arrows were absolutely welding themselves in the targets. It took both of us on some targets to remove them. I was wearing a pair of shorts that hot July day. See where this is headed?? I am down there grunting away tryin to get this freakin thing out and all at once it breaks lose and I stab myself in the thigh, it goes about 3 inches deep.................Anyway,these days if you are sinking them that deep in the target............u r pull'in em ur self. Word.

I did see a fellow one day kneeling behind someone pulling arrows ( he was taking scores) and he was stabbed in the roof of the mouth with an arrow. Come to find out later he got a pretty nasty infection from it.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Here are 2:

1) State indoor was coming up pretty quick so I was doing all the practicing I could. One day about halfway through my practice session, I start to draw back my Drenalin and just before the let off kicks in my string loop came undone. My arm came back and hit me square in the nose and that was the end of practice. A week later indoor state came around and with my loop fixed i was feeling pumped. The first day I didn't shoot well and the second day was no better. 1/2 way through day 2 I start to draw back and my loop breaks again. I smack myself in the face and end up with a cut lip and bloody nose. Luckily someone fixed my loop and I was able to finish even though my score were sucked. Me and my pro shop guy had a little chat when I came back!

2) On another practice session, I draw back, aim, and fire... only I hear something like an explosion. My arrow had litterally blown up when I hit the trigger and my drenalin was left to dry fire as shards of carbon express arrows shot by me. I wasn't hurt, only shacken up. Now I shoot gold tips.:wink:


----------



## achase303 (Mar 6, 2008)

holy crap, I'm going to my first shoot on sunday, maybe I'll have a horror story when I get back. been shooting my own 14 target course for two years, but never anywhere else. probably pretty different than what I'm used to.


----------



## tenacity21 (Mar 5, 2007)

This took place at a IBO shoot in Neola, Iowa when I was still in the Junior Class.

I had the first ten targets down, and I only had 2-8's. 3 or 4 targets in my second round of ten targets, I was still shooting 10's until I came up to a "small" little valley. No stairs, nor rope to assist you getting down this valley to get to the target to pull the arrows.

Well, due to a small little rain storm that passes through the morning, the hill was more else a slick, muddy base. And not knowing this ( till of course it was too late ). I more else tumbled down the hill.

I had mud from head to toe. As well as in my release, arrows and my sight. The group I was in ended up getting an official to walk us off the course so I could attempt to wash my gear from the muddy tumble.
Still after the wash, I wasn't myself for the rest of the course. Took a great starts and more else let it go to waste. 

But, I did take 3rd the following year tho for the triple crown.

~Dustin


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

IBBW said:


> I usually pull arrows every shoot I go to. The group I shot with this day had a guy whos arrows were absolutely welding themselves in the targets. It took both of us on some targets to remove them. I was wearing a pair of shorts that hot July day. See where this is headed?? I am down there grunting away tryin to get this freakin thing out and all at once it breaks lose and I stab myself in the thigh, it goes about 3 inches deep.................Anyway,these days if you are sinking them that deep in the target............u r pull'in em ur self. Word.
> 
> I did see a fellow one day kneeling behind someone pulling arrows ( he was taking scores) and he was stabbed in the roof of the mouth with an arrow. Come to find out later he got a pretty nasty infection from it.


 I had the same thing happened to me years back and I still have the scar!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*3D or hunting horror stories?*

More horror stories , tell me about it! How about some hunting stories as well?


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

Vegas you have about 18" for your lane guy behind me is 60" wide. Belly in the back until I called the range judge. Told him I paid for the whole 18" and did this guy paid for 36" if not contain him in his space


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

BowKil said:


> How about this for starters; shooter steps up to the line, glasses the target, raises his bow, comes to full draw and takes careful aim. Triggers his release and "crack!" He never even nocked an arrow!! A complete full draw dry fire. His bow didn't come apart and he shot the rest of the course. A little embarressed, but he finished none the less.........


Happened this year at an ASA event in Paris, Texas. A guy in the group right ahead of us dry fired his bow. I think it did mess up a few minor things.


----------



## not dead yet (May 28, 2008)

VEGAS 2007.....NO-ONES MENTIONED THE 3d SHOOT ON THE ROOF WHERE SOMEONE MISFIRED AND PUT AN ARROW IN THE SLOTS OF FUN WALL ACROSS 6 LANES OF THE STRIP. OR WHATS HAPPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS..LOLOL

SEE YOU THERE 2009
PETE UK


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

lineape said:


> Here is a horror story for you, my scores lately have been horrible.


LOL thats a good one.

Was at a shoot one time that I had gone to a few time. Stepped up to about the 12 or 13 target and to get a good shot had to step to the side a little in a little hole. Got ready, estimsted distance, knocked arrow, shot and watched where I hit then I felt the pain  stepped right in a yellow jacket nest. The bow went one way and I went another. Got stung about 20 times in the ankle and leg. I did finish the shoot but I was hurtin.

The worst part was that I wasn't the first person there but I was the first one stung. Atleast I got first for something that day.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

viperarcher said:


> More horror stories , tell me about it! How about some hunting stories as well?


I got one for this also. Got up late rushed around out the door for the 30 minute drive. Get in quick and up the tree get settled knock an arrow reach for release (hey what TF) dang it left it at home. Had a nice morning of watching and an snoozing till I could get out.


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

New horror story:

Today, I was a shoot at a club that I never went to before. I walk up to target #2.... and all I saw was a portapotty. I was like.... "where in the  is the target?"

I had to walk to the next target and then I saw the deer was INSIDE THE PORTAPOTTY. I walk back, estimate the range to the target, and fired. I had been underestimating targets all day and this was no different. I had to.... uhh.... pull my arrow out between the toilet seat and the... you know what. ukey:


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Soujyu said:


> New horror story:
> 
> Today, I was a shoot at a club that I never went to before. I walk up to target #2.... and all I saw was a portapotty. I was like.... "where in the  is the target?"
> 
> I had to walk to the next target and then I saw the deer was INSIDE THE PORTAPOTTY. I walk back, estimate the range to the target, and fired. I had been underestimating targets all day and this was no different. I had to.... uhh.... pull my arrow out between the toilet seat and the... you know what. ukey:


thats funny


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

lineape said:


> Here is a horror story for you, my scores lately have been horrible.


WOW ! now Thats funny!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*getting screwed out of your score?*

ok Great stories keep them comming ! have you ever had two guys taking your score and they both come up with different results and neither one can add?


----------



## SDSURESHOT (Dec 5, 2005)

*I have two*

Last yr I shot in the NFAA unmarked national 3D in Yankton in BHFS. I had been preparing for this shoot all yr and after the second day I was tied for first. The rules say if both shooters are there then you should have a shoot off. Well no effort was made to find both of us and they went on first dropped points. I had dropped two on the first target the first day and had quite a few more x's than the other guy. So at the awards banquet both of us show up and no shoot off. I don't make a scene and just go with the flow.

Then today I drive 80 miles to a 3 D and I have switched classes to FS and bought a new DLD and all the bells and whisles.I have been shooting way below my average since the change so I have been trying to bear down alittle harder . First target shoot low for an eight , second target (12yds) set my sight pull back hear the click on my back tension and then kaboom, parts fly everywhere. No arrow on the string. Bent cam, split limb and lost the string suppressors and there dampeners. Guest I will break out the switchback and go back to BHFS.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

SDSURESHOT said:


> Last yr I shot in the NFAA unmarked national 3D in Yankton in BHFS. I had been preparing for this shoot all yr and after the second day I was tied for first. The rules say if both shooters are there then you should have a shoot off. Well no effort was made to find both of us and they went on first dropped points. I had dropped two on the first target the first day and had quite a few more x's than the other guy. So at the awards banquet both of us show up and no shoot off. I don't make a scene and just go with the flow.
> 
> Then today I drive 80 miles to a 3 D and I have switched classes to FS and bought a new DLD and all the bells and whisles.I have been shooting way below my average since the change so I have been trying to bear down alittle harder . First target shoot low for an eight , second target (12yds) set my sight pull back hear the click on my back tension and then kaboom, parts fly everywhere. No arrow on the string. Bent cam, split limb and lost the string suppressors and there dampeners. Guest I will break out the switchback and go back to BHFS.


wow I am sorry to hear that and thats a bad deal! switch to a hoyt and watch your scores really go up!^^^ LOL!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*3D or hunting horror stories?*

This is getting good , I want to hear more 3D or hunting horror stories! Have you ever been cheated out of your score, because of the person taking your score was jealouse of you shooting ability or because you was shooting a different brand bow then they was?


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

not dead yet said:


> VEGAS 2007.....NO-ONES MENTIONED THE 3d SHOOT ON THE ROOF WHERE SOMEONE MISFIRED AND PUT AN ARROW IN THE SLOTS OF FUN WALL ACROSS 6 LANES OF THE STRIP. OR WHATS HAPPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS..LOLOL
> 
> SEE YOU THERE 2009
> PETE UK


or when someones arrow richochet off the target and hit that lady in the leg! they stopped the shoot after that. and i will see you there in 2009 :tongue:


----------



## jhass12 (Dec 20, 2006)

BowKil said:


> How about this for starters; shooter steps up to the line, glasses the target, raises his bow, comes to full draw and takes careful aim. Triggers his release and "crack!" He never even nocked an arrow!! A complete full draw dry fire. His bow didn't come apart and he shot the rest of the course. A little embarressed, but he finished none the less.........


+1 Happened to my friend about a month ago.


Not really a horror story, but at a shoot last month I shot at a bear target that had been banged around a bit and the hind half was not fully pieced together with the front half. I hit the thing in the ten ring and the impact of the arrow causes the Front part to come away from the back part and the target falls over dead! Bad part of the story is I lost the arrow because the taget fell over on my arrow snapping it in two. We got a little chuckle out of it though.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*3D or hunting horror stories?*

This is good stuff! keep the stories comming?


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

cabotvt said:


> Vegas you have about 18" for your lane guy behind me is 60" wide. Belly in the back until I called the range judge. Told him I paid for the whole 18" and did this guy paid for 36" if not contain him in his space





Lien2


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*Just ask*

Viper it seems as if you are looking for a specific story to compare to one of yours maybe. Let us hear your story as well.


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

my boyfriend was the second one to shoot at a little bear target back by a tree fallen down only twenty yards slam dunk......he pulls back and next thing you know we hear a bunch of crash and stuff flying everywhere. he shot his release through his bow. got a zero and broke a 165.00 carter release. i got a ten on this one.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

my scores


----------



## rocklock (Mar 13, 2007)

There was a coyote target on a steep uphill and i shot just over the top of it's back and it stuck in the bank. My friend pulls up and shoot over the top too. We walk up to it and he robing hooded my arrow perfectly while it was in the bank!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

If any of you know Trykons, they have a somewhat harsh cam. I shot it with fingers. Occasionally, it would rip out of my fingers as I was getting into my anchor. I had to be very careful shooting. Well, I was at a 3d, a 35yd Caribou shot, and it happened. I was aimed well left of target. The arrow struck a tree, broke in half. Point end continued to the target for an eight.


----------



## LonglineCharlie (Jan 28, 2007)

*3D Horror*

About 30 years ago I had my first compound bow, a Bear Tamerlane 2. I drew back at one of our shoots and my cable came apart and whipped me all over from head to toe. Just painful but not serious. Hard to forget though. I do have a bad habit now of not noticing that my arrow fell off my rest resulting in the very most, a 5. Ha 
I did have a bad shot last week. We had to shoot a racoon in the face mask. Now the 11 was about 1/2" in Dia. I aimed at its nose as it was only about 15 yards away and right beside the Cement block wall. Well my arrow hit about 1/2" below the top of its head, zipped right on through and plowed into the wall, ending up stuck in a fox on the 25 yard line. Scrap one FMJ. Ha 
LonglineCharlie


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

archerm3 said:


> If any of you know Trykons, they have a somewhat harsh cam. I shot it with fingers. Occasionally, it would rip out of my fingers as I was getting into my anchor. I had to be very careful shooting. Well, I was at a 3d, a 35yd Caribou shot, and it happened. I was aimed well left of target. The arrow struck a tree, broke in half. Point end continued to the target for an eight.


I am a huge hoyt fan have been for a long time, but that Trykon was so harsh I had to sell it! or suffer shoulder surgery!


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*horror*

lasr month we were shooting at a local range and when I drew back on a deer at 23 yds my brother makes this clicking noise really fast with his mouth and said rattlesnake me being terrified of snakes sent that arrow across a field id say 60 or so yards and dang near tripped over 2 stakes before I stopped running and all I hear is laughing guess they thought it was funny LOL


----------



## Kai S (Mar 24, 2008)

One time - at band camp...

Last 3D I was shooting with my usual shooting partner and we were assigned the furthest target on the range for a shotgun start. Hoof it a mile down the hill BS'ing the whole way - only to find he had forgotten his bow when we get there! He had to climb back up the hill full boar and get back before the shooting starts. Didnt shoot very well panting and wheezing...


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

anymore horror stories ?


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

ramboarhunter said:


> Get on the course at 8:30am. shoot 3 targets. catch up with some other groups. 11:45am finally shoot the last target. have spent 3 1/4 hrs to shoot 30 arrows. blah i'm going back to shooting field at least i get to shoot 116 arrows in that amount of time.


That about how long it takes to shoot the events around here.


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

*Here's a funny one.*

When 3D shooting first started to become popular we had a group of us, all friends, that would go to the Sunday 3D shoots. There was always the competitve banter and bets being made. One week the best shooter (#1) in our group lost to our next best shooter (#2), which was unusual, because at the time #1 so much better than the rest of us. Well after alot of ammusing discussion without #2 present, it was brought up that maybe #2 was watching #1 set the yardage on his movable sight, no one else had one at the time. So, #1 sights in his bow with all the pencil marks set ten yards off. Everyone but #2 was in on the secret. Sure enough #2 misses the third target, everyone chuckled without letting the cat out of the bag. Then #2 misses a chip shot on a coyote and proceeds to throw his bow in a helicopter fashion at the target. Needless to say we were all in stitches laughing so hard. He deserved it!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*3D or hunting horror stories?*



DJ Trout said:


> When 3D shooting first started to become popular we had a group of us, all friends, that would go to the Sunday 3D shoots. There was always the competitve banter and bets being made. One week the best shooter (#1) in our group lost to our next best shooter (#2), which was unusual, because at the time #1 so much better than the rest of us. Well after alot of ammusing discussion without #2 present, it was brought up that maybe #2 was watching #1 set the yardage on his movable sight, no one else had one at the time. So, #1 sights in his bow with all the pencil marks set ten yards off. Everyone but #2 was in on the secret. Sure enough #2 misses the third target, everyone chuckled without letting the cat out of the bag. Then #2 misses a chip shot on a coyote and proceeds to throw his bow in a helicopter fashion at the target. Needless to say we were all in stitches laughing so hard. He deserved it!


 LOL , thats funny, I bet he learned a lesson? Lets keep the stories comming!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Have you ever had someone in your group take score and found out that he marked your score card wrong and put other peoples scores on your card?


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

It was at the 95 worlds in Flatwoods Wv, We were on the practice range! The was a guy braging about his new HCA bow ( I cant remember the Hot Modle of that year) about how fast and accurate it was. Well within the next 2 or 3 shots we heard a load crack. looked around and saw this guy with peices of limb in his arm, shoulder and cheek. Was not a pretty sight!!!!!


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*Mine was a few years ago...*

NFAA 3-d unmarked Nationals in Yankton. It was one of my first big shoots. My group consisted of my wife and 3 other guys. One of the guys was a short little cowboy from Montana that thought he was the next Larry the Cable guy. It took me two targets to completely tune him out. I was in the "zone" shooting lights out on a tough course. Target 14 or 15 I was 12 up standing there in the group (still in the zone), when my wife toes up nose to nose with this guy. I snap back to the conversation just in time to keep her from knocking him out. His jokes had gone from lame and crude to nasty and rude evidently. She had listened to enough of his crap (degrading to women jokes she says) and decided to take him out! So, after losing my focus trying to keep between them for the next couple targets I didn't see that my arrow wasn't on the rest when I shot at (and missed) a 25 yard pig. I self destructed and flung my Apex almost to the target. I walk a few yards away to try and cool off when the want-to-be comedian walks over to me, (inside my now expanded personal space) puts his had up on my shoulder and says in the best Ronald Reagan voice and expression he could muster "You know you will never get a national sponsorship if anyone sees you do things like that". Mind you it was about 110 degrees outside and my ankles were bleeding from the black fly bites.

The only pride I took away from that day was that I didn't provide his dentist with a retirement fund!

disclaimer: Since then I have gotten much calmer and have never thrown a bow again. I also try to only be in the "zone" only while standing at the stake, not the entire time at a shoot. Oh yea, and my wife and I don't shoot in the same group either, so be warned, I won't be there to protect you if you are one of those uncouth pigs with no regaurd for the opposite sex!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

huntelk said:


> NFAA 3-d unmarked Nationals in Yankton. It was one of my first big shoots. My group consisted of my wife and 3 other guys. One of the guys was a short little cowboy from Montana that thought he was the next Larry the Cable guy. It took me two targets to completely tune him out. I was in the "zone" shooting lights out on a tough course. Target 14 or 15 I was 12 up standing there in the group (still in the zone), when my wife toes up nose to nose with this guy. I snap back to the conversation just in time to keep her from knocking him out. His jokes had gone from lame and crude to nasty and rude evidently. She had listened to enough of his crap (degrading to women jokes she says) and decided to take him out! So, after losing my focus trying to keep between them for the next couple targets I didn't see that my arrow wasn't on the rest when I shot at (and missed) a 25 yard pig. I self destructed and flung my Apex almost to the target. I walk a few yards away to try and cool off when the want-to-be comedian walks over to me, (inside my now expanded personal space) puts his had up on my shoulder and says in the best Ronald Reagan voice and expression he could muster "You know you will never get a national sponsorship if anyone sees you do things like that". Mind you it was about 110 degrees outside and my ankles were bleeding from the black fly bites.
> 
> The only pride I took away from that day was that I didn't provide his dentist with a retirement fund!
> 
> disclaimer: Since then I have gotten much calmer and have never thrown a bow again. I also try to only be in the "zone" only while standing at the stake, not the entire time at a shoot. Oh yea, and my wife and I don't shoot in the same group either, so be warned, I won't be there to protect you if you are one of those uncouth pigs with no regaurd for the opposite sex!


That's a heck of a post for #1000 Tracy! :lol3:





A few years ago I was shooting my apex and learning to use back tension with a hand held release. Apparently my target panic crept back in when I was at full draw.......I opened my hand and let'r fly! My Carter Chocolate Addiction whacked the roller guard, drop zone rest and HTM site before landing about 30 yards toward the target. :embara::embara: I checked a few things and after a few minor adjustments finished the shoot with a couple ounces of pride left. :embara: I was shooting very well up to that point but that zero and the two 5's that followed killed my score for the day.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

These are great stories! please tell me more!


----------



## LonglineCharlie (Jan 28, 2007)

*Portapotty story*



MOHAChase said:


> thats funny


Well this isn't a 3D story but, I am a Cowboy shooter too. One of our shooters went to the portapotty and while taking off his guns, one fell out of his holster into the darkk hole. Oh yeah he had to fish out his $2500 first edition Colt out of the poo with a coathanger and much luck.

Heres one of my storys at a cowboy shoot. We use a guncart to carry our Rifle, Shotguns and Ammo to the various stages. The shoot before this one, I forgot the clips that held my wheels on and I had to resort to pieces of sticks to try to hold them on and they did not work worth a poo. The nest week when I went to a shoot I made sure I had my clips to hold the wheels on. When I got there I opened my trunk and noticed right off, I had left my wheels home. Ha

Now heres my 3D story, Week before last, I only had 3 lightspeed arrows to shoot our indoor shoot with and one of my buddies, robinhooded one of them. I had to borrow another arrow to finish with. Last week, I took my Full Metal Jackets and I took 5 of them just to be safe. One of my buddies again Robinhooded one of them, I hit a metal gate with one breaking 2" off of both ends destroying, the tip, insert and knock and then I missed a target completely somehow and burried onee in the wood destroying it as well. Now of my 5 arrows, I have 2 left so I had to borrow my buddies 5575 to finish the night with. This week I am going to take a dozen. Ha

LonglineCharlie


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

LonglineCharlie said:


> Well this isn't a 3D story but, I am a Cowboy shooter too. One of our shooters went to the portapotty and while taking off his guns, one fell out of his holster into the darkk hole. Oh yeah he had to fish out his $2500 first edition Colt out of the poo with a coathanger and much luck.
> 
> Heres one of my storys at a cowboy shoot. We use a guncart to carry our Rifle, Shotguns and Ammo to the various stages. The shoot before this one, I forgot the clips that held my wheels on and I had to resort to pieces of sticks to try to hold them on and they did not work worth a poo. The nest week when I went to a shoot I made sure I had my clips to hold the wheels on. When I got there I opened my trunk and noticed right off, I had left my wheels home. Ha
> 
> ...


 I am laughing so hard Longline charlie, Thats a funny story!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

wow keep the 3D and hunting horror stories comming!


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

A long time ago when we were in High School, I was shooting with a buddy of mine (who was shooting an old pearson) at a little trophy range, he drew back and crack......... he let down and set the bow down on the ground stepped back and POW!! I'm kinda afraid of how that would have looked if he had released the arrow.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

These are great stories! Do you think that 3D is on a downhill turn in the local or state tornies? I have seen the numbers go way down over the last couple of years!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Not a horror story, but a fuuny one that happened to a friend. We were shooting a 3D course and had just finished shooting at a bull elk at 45 yards. We pull our arrows and walk to the next target which is an antelope at 18 yards. He forgot to change his single pin slider-type sight and launched his arrow into the next county. The best part of this whole thing is, after a short break we shot the course again. He was at full draw on the antelope before he let down and changed his sight.


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*today*

Not much of a horror story but today we drove 45 minutes and when we get nearly there my buddy realized he had left his arrows at home haha so he bought a couple used ones and made the best of it!


----------



## asquires2 (Feb 12, 2006)

This is not really a horror story but a funny one. I was at a shoot this morning w/ a couple friends . One of the guys we had never shot with kept telling us about how good he had been shooting and even won a trophy 2 weeks ago . So we called him out to shoot w/us to see how good he could shoot . The first target he shot a 5 the second target he shoot a 8, the third target he shoot another 5 and got pissed ,threw his release ,slammed his bow down in the thicket, walked towards the target to get his arrow and flung the rest of his arrows into the woods . Once he got to the target he pulled his arrow and wacked it against a tree breaking it . You had to be there , this guy is about 6'4" around 265lbs throwing a hissy fit . I laughed at him for about 30 minutes. He finished the first half of the course and went home. I looked around as if to say "Does anyone else see what I see?" Kinda makes me wonder if he didnt have the trophy he was suppose to have won made himself. After he settled done ,found another release he didnt shot that bad.He looked like Baby Huhhy without a diaper throwing a fit in the woods.


----------



## luckieshot (Sep 15, 2004)

I rolled my new truck on the way to a 3D shoot about 20 years ago.


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

Step up to the marker on target 11 of my first ever 3D shoot. I've not missed one piece of foam! A shooter with patches representing companies all over his shirt walks up to my group...no introduction...informs us that we are shooting from the wrong stakes etc...then I tell him what does it matter we aren't shooting a tournament score card. He replies OH I see...as he's walking away looks down the lane and says, "That target is "50" out. Remember I haven't missed a target yet...I was uncomfortable with his yardage but shot it at 50 and missed! That was the only one I missed all day! ukey:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

This has been fun, great stories! There has to be more!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*3D or hunting horror stories?*

This has been fun! Great stories and some real funny ones!


----------



## Kevin H (Dec 23, 2007)

No names will be called to protect the guilty. Several years ago, I was shooting a area shoot with several "experienced" woodsmandeerhunteroutdoorsmanarcher types. Four of us shooting at about 19th or 20th target. We all shoot, walk down the lane stepping over two limbs a few feet in front of target. We score and pull and turn to walk back up the lane when those "limbs" came to life. 2 chicken snakes about 6 ft long each and as thick as a man's arm were lying in the lane. We had ALL stepped smooth over'em and never saw'em. Yes, there were several middle aged men that tore up some stuff trying to get away from those snakes. And they all squealed like little girls too. So much for woodsman types.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Guy turns in a score of 330 or so, 30 targets with 12's. 17 12's and 13 10's or something like that. Its his first 3d shoot. Known good shooters scored 300-310. Hard stretched out course. 
Later at a local shop we run into some guys that shoot behind him(they did not know what score he turned in) well he missed at least 4 targets completly. His wife also shot over 300, turned out she just picked up her first bow at that shop the week before. 
SOME PEOPLE AMAZE ME!!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Kevin H said:


> No names will be called to protect the guilty. Several years ago, I was shooting a area shoot with several "experienced" woodsmandeerhunteroutdoorsmanarcher types. Four of us shooting at about 19th or 20th target. We all shoot, walk down the lane stepping over two limbs a few feet in front of target. We score and pull and turn to walk back up the lane when those "limbs" came to life. 2 chicken snakes about 6 ft long each and as thick as a man's arm were lying in the lane. We had ALL stepped smooth over'em and never saw'em. Yes, there were several middle aged men that tore up some stuff trying to get away from those snakes. And they all squealed like little girls too. So much for woodsman types.


I am laughing so hard I think I peed my pants! Good stuff!
I have a horror story that just happened to me ,The club put a stake on a rotton log I steped on the log it broke I went down on the metal stake and cut my leg wide open and twisted my ankle that ruined my day!


----------



## Hoyt Mania (Sep 3, 2003)

BowKil said:


> How about this for starters; shooter steps up to the line, glasses the target, raises his bow, comes to full draw and takes careful aim. Triggers his release and "crack!" He never even nocked an arrow!! A complete full draw dry fire. His bow didn't come apart and he shot the rest of the course. A little embarressed, but he finished none the less.........


I have seen this happen more times than a person would think. Some people get nervous and tend to forget things..

And beleive it or not I see it more in the womens classes more than others.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Not really a" Horror Story" more like a Chuckle,or a Holy S%^T !
A buddy was shooting crummy all day,he shot at an aligator target at around 35 yards,his arrow glanced off of the top of the target,riccocheted off a tree,and went STRAIGHT UP!
It came down in the X ring on the top scoring section!
He was shooting so crappy that day we gave him the points!


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

How about the guy who shoots with a senior every shoot,and always pulls arrows so the sr doesn't have to walk to every target!
He constantly shoots high scores!
Then he shoots with our group,and ALWAYS shoots 20 or more points lower!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

some days your hot and right on and other days its alot of work? if archery was easy everybody would be shooting in the pro classes!


----------



## wem267 (Jul 25, 2008)

Was at a shoot quite a few years ago and had to look for an arrow that passed through the target, didn't find the arrow but did manage to wake up a nest of yellowjackets. They didn't seam at all happy about it, 27 stings in all.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Just shot with a father and son at a state shoot they insisted they keep score so I agreed not a problem! but I made mental notes of my score, The Father was very arrogant and I could tell he had his mind set on winning the shoot, we shot all 30 targets I was 8 down, the Father was 10 down, at the end of the shoot when my score was added I was 20 down and the father won and the kid won in his class! I was so mad I could bite nails , but just nodded my head and walked away! I know one thing it isn't like it use to be it use to be fun and we all had a good time ! Now its alot of cheating and BS>


----------

